# Put the Kettle on...



## Furryanimal (Dec 29, 2018)

Fancy coffee or just a basic brew?


----------



## Wren (Dec 29, 2018)

ha ha ha ha mines on the minute anybody walks through the door, a couple of friends sit chatting for about half an hour before asking if you’d like a cup of tea, I always feel like they’re doing me  a favour !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2018)

Basic brew.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 30, 2018)

Father Ted .wonderful


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2018)

I loved watching Father Ted. Of course here across the pond,  I was only able to discover this on YouTube. Funny show! He died quite young.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2018)

COFFEE.  Basic brew fine if it's bold.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 30, 2018)

Basic
strong
burn yer lips, hot
in a mug


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 30, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Basic
> strong
> burn yer lips, hot
> in a mug



Could not agree more.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)

Hot or iced, I love both.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2018)

Coffee, every time!  The kettle is for instant coffee!  Tea is just too fussy...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 31, 2018)

Just basic coffee for me but since all those fancy creamers came out I don't think I've had a plain cup in a long while.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2018)

Tea for me -- coffee doesn't agree with my stomach lining.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 1, 2019)

Furryanimal said:


> Fancy coffee or just a basic brew?



Neither 
Herbal tea or hot chocolate


----------



## Keesha (Jan 1, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Tea for me -- coffee doesn't agree with my stomach lining.



Me too; coffee does a number on my stomach so I avoid it


----------



## Joyful (Jan 1, 2019)

A cup of Earl Grey tea a day keeps me able to play, lol.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 1, 2019)

Try red tea for a nice change.


----------



## Joyful (Jan 1, 2019)

Sometimes I drink Rose Hips tea, which is sorta red, fmdog44...it's a lot healthier and I should drink it more often.


----------

